

Show HN: Pentastream - Built on Carnaval's long weekend. - sergiotapia
http://www.pentastream.com/

======
sergiotapia
Since it was Carnaval last weekend, I had a very long time off work.

I built this using Ruby on Rails, Heroku, PostgreSQL and Nokogiri.

Why?

I wanted to learn Nokogiri and watch some streams discretely while at work.
The original Twitch website was a bit too noisy and in your face at work, so
this layout seems a bit quiter.

Amazing how quickly Rails had me up and running.

